# usb-modem not switching to usb



## wokko (May 11, 2010)

does anyone how what i have to do to get my usb-modem to be recongised
when i plug it in i get the message


```
cd8 st umass-sim1 bus 1 target 0 lun 0
cd8:<huawei mass storage 2.31> removable cd-rom scsi-2 device
cd8:1.000mb/s transfers
cd8:attempt tp query device size failed:not ready, medium not present
```
thanks dave


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2010)

wokko said:
			
		

> does anyone how what i have to do to get my usb-modem to be recongised


It would help if you told us what the exact model and type is.


----------



## wokko (May 11, 2010)

sorry
Huawie E620 uSB modem
i've just installed dragonfly lastest


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2010)

*This is not the DragonFlyBSD forum!* FreeBSD and DragonFly parted ways *four* major versions and *seven* years ago! Please ask your question at the DragonFly forums and/or mailing lists (http://www.dragonflybsd.org/mailinglists/).


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2010)

It may be supported by FreeBSD's u3g(4). I have no idea about Dragonfly.


----------

